# Planning a little drive to Cape Breton



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am taking the first two weeks of July off. Always a good time to take vacation if you are tied into the Auto industry. Right after Canada day I thought I would jump in the car and head to CB to visit some family. I have not been there in about 13 years and I have to get my ass there before my family dis-owns me. My Mother is originally from CB and all her family is still there. Would love to take some time on this one and stop in Boston, see some sites and take a lot of of pictures. 

Marnie can't get the time off  so I am going myself... nice relaxing drive, spend 4-5 days in CB and come home.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My Family come from Cape Breton as well, Ever been to Point Edward?

The family spread is there and my grandmother still lives down the road. She has outlived all of her children, and is still quite an active lady.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i love driving around cape breton. the bed and breakfasts are wonderful.

meat cove, at the very tip, is weird...!!!

great whale watching. neat restaurants. drove by rita's tea house, but didn't venture in.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am not sure about Point Edward. My memory is not clicking there. My family (or a lot of them) live in the Glace Bay and Dominion area. A few in Sydney and Halifax. I do plan on doing a lot of site seeing on this trip though. It's beautiful country there.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Point Edward is across the bay from Glace bay. You used to be able to drive across in the winter, I'm told.

My mother has swam across a time or two when she was younger.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I know what you mean now.... it's been many years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am taking the first two weeks of July off. Always a good time to take vacation if you are tied into the Auto industry. Right after Canada day I thought I would jump in the car and head to CB to visit some family. I have not been there in about 13 years and I have to get my ass there before my family dis-owns me. My Mother is originally from CB and all her family is still there. Would love to take some time on this one and stop in Boston, see some sites and take a lot of of pictures.
> 
> Marnie can't get the time off  so I am going myself... nice relaxing drive, spend 4-5 days in CB and come home.




Ah the beautiful East coast. I'm originally from N.B. and haven't been down for a visit for five or six years. I envy you. No need to tell you how warm and friendly the people are and how gorgeous the scenary is.

Have a great trip!




(note to self: Contact Marnie first week of July to offer.....support)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Ah the beautiful East coast. I'm originally from N.B. and haven't been down for a visit for five or six years. I envy you. No need to tell you how warm and friendly the people are and how gorgeous the scenary is.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> ...


It's certainly a different mind-set there Milkman, no question about that. Always refreshing to spend time there.

Keep Marnie busy for me, but not TOO busy man.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like Milkman may have to change his handle to MailMan


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's certainly a different mind-set there Milkman, no question about that. Always refreshing to spend time there.
> 
> Keep Marnie busy for me, but not TOO busy man.



LOL, well as I said, I envy you. I also work in the automotive manufacturing sector, but I'll be working through shutdown this year (taking vacation once the temperature cools off).

all joking aside, nothing but respect for you and Marnacious.

Have a good one.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Stop by Sydney Mines and say Hi to my family for me. I love it out there but I haven't been in probably 10 years now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? I'm originally from Halifax and my parents are both from Cape Breton. All my extended family is scattered up and down Nova Scotia. It is truly one of the greatest places to vacation. I love driving around Cape Breton -- highway 4 from the causeway to Sydney is a blast if you've got a sweet ride.


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

*trip*

geez, I was thinking about going to Ont. for a week but I think you guys just talked me into stayin home:food-smiley-015just kidding).
You'll be welcomed here...have a great vacation.:smile:


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, I'm in Cape Breton, Florence to be exact, a few minutes outside the Nfld. Marine Terminal in North Sydney. It's a small world lads. If you have a few minutes to spare and if you are heading out on the Trans Canada Highway through Bras D'or give me a shout; I'd be glad to buy you a coffee or a couple of brews. :food-smiley-004: You definately have to stop for a box of chicken @ The Lick-A-ChickDrool


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lick-A-Chick indeed. I will program that into my GPS, see if we can get there. :banana:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

ah the "lick a chick" and the "lick a treat" right next door....
gotta like it bye....

lots of family there as well...
also the wifes family is from the bay,,,,and Dominion..
her dad taught high school at glace bay morrison high....
everyone knows heavy Larry....lol

enjoy the trip....and a few of the worlds most delicious lobsters....
I always do a round of the cabot trail as well...to warm up the cars brakes..lol

if you havent been to down town glace bay in a while you will be surprized for sure.....
she's a looker now...

Auger


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My Aunt used to work there.

Do they still have Krim-co down there (chocolate milk)?



bRian said:


> Hey, I'm in Cape Breton, Florence to be exact, a few minutes outside the Nfld. Marine Terminal in North Sydney. It's a small world lads. If you have a few minutes to spare and if you are heading out on the Trans Canada Highway through Bras D'or give me a shout; I'd be glad to buy you a coffee or a couple of brews. :food-smiley-004: You definately have to stop for a box of chicken @ The Lick-A-ChickDrool


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> Do they still have Krim-co down there (chocolate milk)?


That's funny, one of my professors brought that up in class just recently. The younger students didn't have a clue what he was talking about.

I remember when the place 1st opened, my grandfather and I were frequent customers. It closes down for the winter months and when it re-opens in the spring you can smell the spices as you drive by. Drool


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have returned. Here are a few highlights for you. Very cool down there right now. Hottest it got was maybe 22 C


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


>



I just love that drive right there. I don't suggest swimming though, I remember stopping for lunch(motorhome) and me and my brothers going into the ocean. COLD!!!!!!!! Oh so cold. That was about 10 years ago but I'll never forget it.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are beautiful pics of the Cabot Trail.

I had forgotten about the Lick-a-Chick, but it really made me laugh when I was there about 12 years ago. Somewhere on the same trip I saw the Pussy Pause Motel. It turned out it was a pet boarding place, but it really made me wonder about N.S. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Bonus Points*

Some bonus points for whomever can tell us "exactly" where this baby is located. It's in Nova Scotia...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I will program that into my GPS, see if we can get there. :banana:


Dude, the GPS is so _not_ the way to see Cape Breton. Follow the wind. Get lost. Talk to the locals. And you'll fall in love with the place that much faster.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I only had 4 days there, no time to get lost. Besides, I have been all over CB about 20 times. GPS comes in handy for those little side runs though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some bonus points for whomever can tell us "exactly" where this baby is located. It's in Nova Scotia...


I'm pretty sure that's at the Judique Community Center in Judique, Cape Breton. It's about 1/2 way to Inverness along Hwy 19 once you cross over the causeway at Canso. Double check with the tourist bureau right after you get across the causeway 'cause it's been 5+ years since I've been on the Inverness side of Cape Breton. And don't _ever_ call it a violin.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You are correct.... about the "fiddle", but it is not near Canso


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

It's in Sydney, NS at the Joan Harris Cruise Pavillion.

I've never seen it myself, but I've heard of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> It's in Sydney, NS at the Joan Harris Cruise Pavillion.
> 
> I've never seen it myself, but I've heard of it.


Whaddaya know: http://www.pbase.com/bruced/the_joan_harriss_cruise_pavillion


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

around almost every bend on the Cabot Trail is a postcard picture. Love that place and will go back someday.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have returned. Here are a few highlights for you. Very cool down there right now. Hottest it got was maybe 22 C....


You should hear the folks complain of the heat here when it hits 24deg.
Beautiful scenery, great drive on a bike. And why the McDonald's pic? Don't they have McLobster in Ont?


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

What a terrific Province.

I also have family there, father raised in Glace Bay, Uncles lived for many years in Iona, Port Hawkesbury, Halifax, most of them scattered around Dartmouth now, Cow Bay.

We're planning a trip back next year and I can't wait.

Spent a few nights camping at Whycocomaugh PP a few years ago. Thought it was the funniest thing when we pulled in, in a Province that boasts about all of the trees it has planted, there were very few in the park.  Very open space which made for spectacular night skies and the early morning mist rising off of Bras d'Or was amazing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Dude, the GPS is so _not_ the way to see Cape Breton. Follow the wind. Get lost. Talk to the locals. And you'll fall in love with the place that much faster.


...the doers and dreamers guide - don't leave home without it:

http://www.destination-ns.com/forms/guide.asp

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Tycho said:


> Pussy Pause Motel. It turned out it was a pet boarding place, but it really made me wonder about N.S. :smilie_flagge17:


Well I'm from there originally and when we got married there about 5 years ago, my Husbands friends almost fell over when they saw the "Clansman" Motel. I had to explain they weren't referencing "that" kind of Clansman!! I had never even thought it could be mistaken for something other than a Scottish Reference!


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah man...you were here and gone. And I waited at the Lick-A-Chick for you to drive by.:wave: You are right about the weather, the summer gods have forgotten us this year. The weather has been crap since February Glad to hear you enjoyed the trip.


----------

